# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > LIX 3D Printing Pen >  Some updated Lix Pen specs

## pathfindr

Here are some of the updated specs on the LIX pen.

Lix Pen’s actual technical specifications and working status:Power consumption: ~1.1A  
Overheating time: N/A 
Extrusion speed : 6-8mm/sec 
Plastic Filament type: ABS/PLA 1.75mm 
Power supply: wall charger

----------

